# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Best pct for test e & dbol cycle!! Help please

## AMO1988

HI EVERYONE.

I am half way through my beginner cycle of:

wk1-12 primo testen (test e) 500mgs per week 
wk1-4 dbol 40mgs per day

I have my PCT planned as follows:

2 weeks after last test injection PCT commences with:

Nolva: 40/40/20/20
Clomid: 100/100/50/50

# Just wanting some opinions to wether these doses are too high or should be adjusted in any way ie; is less going to still be sufficient for this cycles pct...

any oppionions would be great.

Many Thanks.

----------


## XD40

I will be running a similar cycle in the next month except mine will be 750mg TestE/12wks - 50mg D-bol/4weeks. I will run HCG with this E3D @ 300iu, My Pct will be Clomid 100mg/30days - Nolva 20mg/30days....hope this helps

----------


## RIPSpawn

> HI EVERYONE.
> 
> I am half way through my beginner cycle of:
> 
> wk1-12 primo testen (test e) 500mgs per week 
> wk1-4 dbol 40mgs per day
> 
> I have my PCT planned as follows:
> 
> ...


"A starting dose of 20 mg is common when preventing breast cancer. The Nolvadex dosage can range from 20 to 40 mg a day when used to treat breast cancer."

http://cancer.emedtv.com/nolvadex/nolvadex-dosage.html

40 mg of nolvadex is plenty. Any more would be a waste. I've seen some use clomid at 150 mg, but that is on the high side.

There is nothing wrong with your PCT. It looks spot on.

----------


## bene7422

your pct is fine,you could even cut the nolva down to 20mg after the first wk and the clomid down to 50mg after the first wk

----------


## gunslinger2

My cycle looks almost exactly like yours except I'll be going for 10 weeks and using the dbol at 30 mg per day for the first 4 weeks. I'll be using HCG . Two weeks after last pin Nolva at 40/40/20/20. I'm staying away from the clomid. I'll also have Letro on hand just in case.

----------


## Testecha

_HI EVERYONE.

I am half way through my beginner cycle of:

wk1-12 primo testen (test e) 500mgs per week 
wk1-4 dbol 40mgs per day

I have my PCT planned as follows:

2 weeks after last test injection PCT commences with:

Nolva: 40/40/20/20
Clomid: 100/100/50/50_

In this post, what is the 40/40/20/20 and 100/100/50/50 mean? I know it is milligrams but why is it repeated?

----------


## wicked442

40mg ed first week,40mg ed 2nd week,20mg ed third week,20mg ed fourth week.
Clomid #s mean the same.

----------

